# "The Star" by Doug Coulter



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

This poem was posted by our member AmbikaGR while ago, written by his friend. It was couple months after I lost my Buddy that I read it first time and I could see my Buddy's star on the summer night sky. It helped me tremendously and I hope it will help the others.

Hope Mr. Doug Coulter won’t mind sharing.

The STAR
Doug Coulter​
I have used the star three times in my life and it has worked all three times. I used it when my parents died and in July of l996 when I lost my Golden Retriever Tammy. Part of the blood that flows through my body is Native American, and the Star was told to me years ago by a wise old lady. I have felt the pain firsthand of losing a Golden and feel I must share the Star with other Golden owners in their time of need. 

When someone leaves this earth they must take a very long and lonely journey - what I am going to tell you is how to find out if that journey was successful. You must have loved your dog when he was alive and upon his death feel as if your heart has been ripped from your body. The star will not work if is a false gesture on your part. You must follow the steps exactly the way I will tell you to find that star. 

Go into the night the first clear night you have in your area. Go to a spot you and you dog used to go. Close your eyes and talk to your dog as if he is sitting right by your side, don't rush it, tears will flow like a giant river. 

All at once you will feel a very strange sensation - it will feel as if the dog is sitting right by your side. At that moment open your eyes and look to the sky, look all over, but mostly in the North-Northeast portion. All at once you will see the brightest and warmest star in the sky, it will be the one blinking. It will draw your attention to it. 

At that moment close your eyes, then open them again and if you see that star again it is you dog telling you that he has had a successful journey. That star will stay in the same spot night after night until your grieving is over, then it will disappear - never to be seen by you again until you have made that successful journey. When your journey is complete, you too will put your star in the sky. 

©Doug Coulter


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this. I remember reading about it when we lost Daisy, but I never got round to doing it. It sounds like it would definitely offer comfort to others that have lost.


----------

